# The Dragon Quest Fan Club



## Darksong (Mar 14, 2009)

A fan of the video games? Anything else (I only know of DQMJ)? Come here!
You can ask for help or give hintful tips. ~

*Members:*

Darksong
Cryptica (I know she'll join)
IcySapphire
Flora and Ashes

Currently, what I need advice rather than help on is this, for Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker:

Since I'm aiming for a rhapthorne,
I've seen the Rhapthorne skillset. It's okay.

But the Rhapthorne II skillset is AWESOME.

The problem is, I dislike rhapthorne II because, no offense to anyone out here, I think it's rather ugly. I'm debating to myself whether to risk the cute looks of the "Chidori-Senbon" (as my sister calls it) Rhapthorne and synthesise it for better skills into the Rhapthorne II.

SOLVED ON MY OWN: Rhapthorne II it is. It's insanely ugly, but insanely powerful. I got Kacrackle from Ice III! WOO HOO! That's what I've always been aiming for, Kacrackle.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 14, 2009)

Count me in! I know of an amazing DQ8 walkthrough, and am playing through DQV.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 14, 2009)

In! I don't know them by numbers, but I _think_ DQ8 is DQMJ, right?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, I did join XD

Who else here likes cockateers?

It's a literally flipping twelve-foot chicken with a sword. What's not to like? :3


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 14, 2009)

Darksong said:


> In! I don't know them by numbers, but I _think_ DQ8 is DQMJ, right?


DQ8 is Journey of the Cursed King


----------



## Flora (Mar 14, 2009)

Ooh, joining!

I have DQ8, DQ Swords (Wii thing for those not familiar with it), and the DS version of DQ4.

My dad beat the first two, and somehow both me and my dad got the latter. XP


----------



## Darksong (Mar 15, 2009)

I like Wrecktors from DQMJ. What number is that?

And which one is DQ4?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 15, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> DQ Swords (Wii thing for those not familiar with it)


Wiiiiiiiii?~ Is it like Joker?~

I just figured out that cockateer's Japanese name is Bird Fighter :D


----------



## Vriska Serket (Mar 15, 2009)

I've only played Joker, Monsters 2, and Rocket Slime, but yeah, count me in.

Anyways, in my stupidity I started a new game for no good reason and lost a Zoma, an Alabast Dragon, and an Estark (Admittedly gotten the cheap way, but it had been synthesized a bunch of times and had some awesome abilities which I can't really remember at the moment!) all around level 99 and two Leopolds! D: (In other news Rocket Slime is pretty much the best DS game ever.)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 15, 2009)

Cinderpelt said:


> Anyways, in my stupidity I started a new game for no good reason and lost a Zoma, an Alabast Dragon, and an Estark (Admittedly gotten the cheap way, but it had been synthesized a bunch of times and had some awesome abilities which I can't really remember at the moment!) all around level 99 and two Leopolds! D:


If you break it down enough, the former two are easy to get. Estark requires a lot of breaking down, but it doesn't really matter, for it's easy to get anything if you break it down enough. As for Leopold, how do you get two?

Darkonium slime is easy; [Beshemoth Slime + Beshemoth Slime] + [King Cureslime + Metal King Slime]


----------



## Darksong (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, Zoma is easy. Check here. I'll make a tree for you on each one. It'll even tell you how to get as far as Rhapthorne (II)!

But I'll have to link to it because it's a wide image.


----------



## Flora (Mar 15, 2009)

Darksong said:


> And which one is DQ4?


DQ4...the rest of its name is Chapters of the Chosen or something like that.  It's pretty cool so far.



Cryptica said:


> Wiiiiiiiii?~ Is it like Joker?~


Nah; you just you the Wii remote and slash stuff. :D


----------



## Vriska Serket (Mar 15, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> Estark requires a lot of breaking down


Plus I just got the free in-game one and didn't have to synthesize at all to get it... 



Cryptica said:


> As for Leopold, how do you get two?


...By winning all five rounds in the WWC multiple times?


----------



## Darksong (Mar 15, 2009)

You can get a Leopold from winning the Wildcard World Cup? COOL!

Sorry, I forgot to say how to get a metal dragon and great dragon on the chart. But you can use the site I provided to see.


----------



## Vriska Serket (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, but it comes in as a "Guest" so I was afraid to synthesize it with the Incarnus, even though I never really use it.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 16, 2009)

I really really want to play DQ8 after reading rave reviews about it...


----------



## Flora (Mar 16, 2009)

^ It's amazing!



Spoiler: DQ8



Princesses that got cursed into horses, cross-gender possession and animal possession ftw. :)


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 16, 2009)

That, and the hero reminds me of Ash a lot in the looks department


----------



## Flora (Mar 21, 2009)

I actually named my character Ash. ^^ Not that I got very far.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 21, 2009)

Likewise, I designed a "magical boy" costume for Ash based off of the DQ8 hero.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 21, 2009)

I drew a picture of a fencing fox and I'd like critique before I ink/color it.







Please? It's part of my WiFi team. His name is Barrolk, and I have absolutely NO idea why I decided to draw him. I went all the way from Palaish Isle just to get the reference.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 22, 2009)

I need help with my DQMJ Wifi team. Since Team Kings just moved up in the rankings, I'll need some help getting better than them... (even though I have never once won on WiFi...)

Skyheart -- Hawkhart ace
Hawkhart III, Diamagon III, Agility Boost III

Lotus -- Wight king
Woosh & Zam III, Ice III, Rhapthorne II

Curse -- Dullahan
Champion, Aquapothecary, Agility Boost II

I was also thinking of a team made up of a great sabrecat, riptide and fencing fox, using One-on-One, Kaboomle and Fullheal.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 22, 2009)

I recommend turning Skyheart into a Wulfspade Ace; it has good total/rounded stats and isn't weak to sleep (most teams have Kasnooze.)
As for the fencing fox idea, I think it has potential because:

Great Sabrecat: Nothing really to say here...

Riptide: Is Confusionproof, evading the occasional Fuddle Dance/Kafuddle.

Fencing Fox: Also Confusionproof.

But of course that's just my pathetic attempt at analysis.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 22, 2009)

There's also the option of Cluboon Ace, which is weak but sleepproof.

Riptide is a tough monster to get, but the other two should be easy enough.

But I need skills as well...


----------

